
IBM-Maersk blockchain alliance cuts oceanic shipping times by 40% - fraqed
https://www.cnet.com/news/ibm-maersk-tradelens-blockchain-alliance-cuts-shipping-times-40-percent/
======
neuland
This article says that IBM charges for access to the chain and says it's
private. But what I want to know is how does something get onto the chain, how
do you know the data reflects reality, and who is computing the blocks.

~~~
TheBill
Probably by paying IBM & Maersk. It has to reflect reality otherwise since you
signed it everyone else will know you signed off on bad or invalid docs. No
more missing or smeared paperwork.

~~~
neuland
How does that differentiate this from a centralized system then?

------
petra
Is that 40% claim realistic ? How? I find it hard to trust anything IBM says,
after Watson.

